# Aux oiler



## FISH BAIT (Nov 16, 2011)

Broke down and spent 150$ on a new bar and 2 new ripping chains after finaly roasting the old ones. The saw oiler just will not do the job. After reading all the threads relating to auxillary oilers I under stand the where and why. Do any of yall have pics of home made oilers, that you don't have to be a machinist to build?


----------



## 820wards (Nov 17, 2011)

FISH BAIT said:


> Broke down and spent 150$ on a new bar and 2 new ripping chains after finaly roasting the old ones. The saw oiler just will not do the job. After reading all the threads relating to auxillary oilers I under stand the where and why. Do any of yall have pics of home made oilers, that you don't have to be a machinist to build?



Fish Bait,

Here is a nose oiler I built for a friends Alaskan mill that did not take long to make and didn't cost much to make.


Here is a view of the entire nose oiler mounted on the Alaskan Mill.







Here I used a gas ball valve. When your milling it is easy to look and see how far open your valve is when milling. Just remember to turn it off after you make a cut. 






I used 1/8" copper tubing for the drip line. If it ever touches, it won't nick the chain and it is easy to bend to get the drip end positioned right where you want it.






To mount the copper tubing line I used threaded inserts that I put into the top of the adjustment bar. 1/4-20 thread inserts eliminates having to drill all the way through the bar for a lock washer and nut. They're not expensive.






This pictures shows the vent for the oil bottle. They can be purchased at any bearing house for .50 cents each. Now I built my bottle from aluminum, you can make yours from a plastic bottle or anything you can connect an oil line to. I was thinking a small window washer bottle from a car would work and should have some sort of wire frame that mounts it to the car.







With this setup you should be oil the nose of the bar and have it do the majority of lubing the chain. It works fine on my buddy's mill. Good luck.

jerry-


----------



## BobL (Nov 17, 2011)

Look in the Milling 101 sticky.


----------



## FISH BAIT (Nov 17, 2011)

*My Oiler*

820wards, thanks for the pics. This is what I wound up with. Like I said, I,m not a machinist, can't weld to save my life!!! I'm impressed with myself, only 2 minor injuries.View attachment 207609
View attachment 207610


----------



## hamish (Nov 17, 2011)

FISH BAIT said:


> 820wards, thanks for the pics. This is what I wound up with. Like I said, I,m not a machinist, can't weld to save my life!!! I'm impressed with myself, only 2 minor injuries.View attachment 207609
> View attachment 207610




How did you hurt yourself making that oiler! Or should I even bother asking. Simple and works.


----------



## FISH BAIT (Nov 17, 2011)

*Ha ha*

I decided to leave the mill atached to the bar and chain so I could adjust the copper tubing in the hold fast. My nut driver was too short, resulting in nuckle to chain contact. Yea, Im not near as sharp as my chain!!


----------



## hamish (Nov 17, 2011)

Left the hunt camp and the boys one night and stumbled home, made it home only to trip over a box of new bandblades in the garage, was like being flung on razor wire then dragged out...........all the while trying to be quite as to not wake the missus and my son. I learned my lesson, when I am at the camp stay there, should I ever think of going home wear a helmet, and a suit of armor!


----------



## FISH BAIT (Nov 17, 2011)

AMEN........Cold Beer and chainsaws.....Damn what a good time. My only problem with working and drinking is after the first beer I don't want to work anymore!


----------



## 820wards (Nov 17, 2011)

FISH BAIT said:


> 820wards, thanks for the pics. This is what I wound up with. Like I said, I,m not a machinist, can't weld to save my life!!! I'm impressed with myself, only 2 minor injuries.View attachment 207609
> View attachment 207610



Fish Bait,

My first nose oil bottle was a used plastic quart oil bottle. Looks like your version will work just fine. Lets see some milled wood! 

Just watch out for those sharp chains and you will be fine.

jerry-


----------



## 820wards (Nov 18, 2011)

hamish said:


> Left the hunt camp and the boys one night and stumbled home, made it home only to trip over a box of new bandblades in the garage, was like being flung on razor wire then dragged out...........all the while trying to be quite as to not wake the missus and my son. I learned my lesson, when I am at the camp stay there, should I ever think of going home wear a helmet, and a suit of armor!



Hamish,

Hope you don't spot and stock deer that noisy... 

Just got back from NV Mule deer hunt last week, going back again the day after Thanksgiving. My brother drew a late season tag so I'm his extra eyes.

Here is a out camp, a packers tent with a wood stove. Took some blue oak wood since all you get there in NV where were is pinion pines and it burns pretty fast.






We even have a string of baby Colman lanterns to adorn our camp tent.






Here I am standing next to my brothers truck with some Muley shed horns I found hiking up about 8,800ft. one day.






BobL, been reading your feeling better since your doc has you on meds. I'm type 2 and have been loosing weight to the point that my doc today said if I can drop another 20 pounds he may take me off my meds. Bob, you can do it to, I'm rooting for you! 

jerry-


----------



## BobL (Nov 18, 2011)

The twist tie that you have holding the copper pipe to the cross piece between the mill rails is going to loosen up and rattle and dent the hell out of the copper pipe. I'd be looking to replace that with something firmer but if you do that then you are limited in changing the rail-bar distance or the cutting thickness. 

Here's a another way of doing it that is both tidier and a bit more flexible.








820wards said:


> BobL, been reading your feeling better since your doc has you on meds. I'm type 2 and have been losing weight to the point that my doc today said if I can drop another 20 pounds he may take me off my meds. Bob, you can do it to, I'm rooting for you!



Cheers Jerry!


----------



## FISH BAIT (Nov 19, 2011)

*Thanks for the replies everyone!!*

I got out and milled some oak today. The new set up worked great, I was supprised how well the little 390 did in that oak. I dang near killed myself moving those slabs. They were about 8'x18"x2.5".View attachment 207754
View attachment 207755
View attachment 207756


Bobl, I cut the zip tie off to make my height adjustments and never put it back on. The hold fast on the bar clamp held everything very well. I may end up cuting some length off the copper tubing just to make it a little more solid.


----------



## 820wards (Nov 19, 2011)

FISH BAIT said:


> I got out and milled some oak today. The new set up worked great, I was supprised how well the little 390 did in that oak. I dang near killed myself moving those slabs. They were about 8'x18"x2.5".View attachment 207754
> View attachment 207755
> View attachment 207756
> 
> ...




Nice job Fish Bait,

Glad to hear your new nose oiler work for you. Did you find that using the nose oiler you didn't have to rely on the saw oiler providing enough oil? Thanks for posting some pictures.

jerry-


----------



## hamish (Nov 19, 2011)

Told ya wood was heavy! Even spruce,fir and pine gets heavy, a 8'6" 10x10 of spruce is the full of me to move it around let alone just pick it up and go on my merry way!




For Jerry,

A lil colder up here, but no coolers required, got a nice 9 pointer, not much room to hang the racks in the tent though!

View attachment 207844
View attachment 207845
View attachment 207846


----------



## FISH BAIT (Nov 20, 2011)

820wards, Yes the nose oiler did all the work. This round of milling went worlds better than the last. Having propper chain and bar lubrication took tons of load off my little saw. I'll tell ya, the oiler in my MS390 sucks!! I can burn 2 tanks of fuel and still have half a tank of oil. I even took it to the shop and had a pro look at it.

hamish, I wasn't sore yesterday but I'm feelin it now. I've got to find a better way to move slabs.


----------



## 820wards (Nov 20, 2011)

hamish said:


> Told ya wood was heavy! Even spruce,fir and pine gets heavy, a 8'6" 10x10 of spruce is the full of me to move it around let alone just pick it up and go on my merry way!



I have made a decision that I won't mill wood over 8', it's just too darn heavy to move. I did a 6x6x8 beam from Ponderosa Pine and it was all I could do to get it in the truck. 





> For Jerry,
> 
> A lil colder up here, but no coolers required, got a nice 9 pointer, not much room to hang the racks in the tent though!
> 
> ...




Hamish,
Like your stove, they sure make those real cold night much easier to take. I have a sleeping bag good for -40 and ended up sleeping on top of it because I was to warm. We saw a nice 3x4 Mule bedded the morning before opening day, so we backed out as to not spook him out. Went back opening morning and of course he was not to be found. Headed back the day after Thanksgiving until the 31st if needed. Glad to hear you had a successful hunt.

jerry-


----------



## 820wards (Nov 20, 2011)

FISH BAIT said:


> 820wards, Yes the nose oiler did all the work. This round of milling went worlds better than the last. Having propper chain and bar lubrication took tons of load off my little saw. I'll tell ya, the oiler in my MS390 sucks!! I can burn 2 tanks of fuel and still have half a tank of oil. I even took it to the shop and had a pro look at it.




With a sharp chain and good oiling these smaller saws can do a fair job of milling. Makes it fun not worrying about equipment failure, just sore backs! I can smell the IcyHot now.... 

jerry-


----------



## Timberframed (Nov 20, 2011)

I just grabbed an extra fuel bottle and some brass fittings, a little epoxy and ...


----------

